# Had my baby!! C section details+ ill answer questions!



## 19Mommy

I had my baby girl monday 4-29-13, and I named her Monica Rose (mia for short). I had a scheduled csection so I went into the hospital and found out the little period cramps I was having were actually contractions!! They were 4-6 minutes apart and lasted about a minute and a half so either way she was ready to come out :) . Ill go over what happend to me just incase you guys are nervous about yours:

They hooked me up to the machines, asked me questions and I had to change into one of those stupid gowns. Then I got tons of IV fluids, and had a chat with the anesthesiologist. Then they wheeled me back into the csection room. My mom was there with me but they didnt let her back with me until after the spinal was in. When I was getting the spinal I didnt feel alot of pain just discomfort (He had to try different times as I was feeling the left side getting numb) but when he finally hit the right place they layed me back and I began to feel tingly. there are a lot of questions regarding spinal/epidural pain and to me THE SPINAL DID NOT HURT, it was just uncomfortable, pain wise maybe a 4. So after I was numb they put the sheet up and the anesthesiologist kept talking to me asking if I was uncomfortable or nauseous. If you feel nauseous TELL THEM! DO NOT WAIT!! So my doctor poked and pinched me down there and I didnt feel a thing, they inserted the cathater once I was good and numb and then they started the csection, I felt nothing but tingles, it was a pretty wierd feeling. After about 10 minutes I felt tugging (I was litterally being shaken around the table from side to side) and finally she was born!!! At 5:51pm My big girl was born at 9 lbs 13 oz, 20 inchs long.She was handed to my mom because they had my arms tied down. My mom cut her cord (which the dr said was VERY healthy) and they bathed her and her and my mom went to the nursery. The doctor said it was good I had a csection, as they even had trouble getting her out that way too. they sewed me up and put staples in me (never felt a thing) and then I was wheeled back to my room. My mom came back with the baby and the nurses and I finally got to hold her. The baby was NEVER out of my sight or my moms sight BTW. I wasnt aloud to eat until around 4am the nurse let me have jello and popsicles. The next morning I was up walking by 6am and my catheter was out at 7am. My IV was out by 11am. ONLY TIME I EVER FELT SEVERE PAIN WORTH SAYING A 10 WAS WHEN THE NURSES HAD TO PUSH ON MY STOMACH AFTERWARDS. Getting the cathater out wasnt really painful, really unconfortable kind of like when you have a bladder infection and you go pee. I had to stay for 2 nights, because I had lost so much blood. My baby slept an hour the first night, and kept cooing and making baby noises all night. I was able to come home wednesday (may 1st), I LOVE MY BABY!!!! Ive been getting more and more sleep since monday, and my milk came in yesterday :) Baby mia has only lost 4 oz since birth.


Id like to thank all of you guys for your support uve givin me these 9 months :happydance: Heres baby Monica:



https://i44.tinypic.com/t5gjv8.jpg

https://i44.tinypic.com/30jgswi.jpg

https://i43.tinypic.com/33f97kg.jpg


Ill answer any questions if u guys have them about csections or anything :) :hugs::happydance:


----------



## AdriansMama

Congrats!! She is beautiful :D


----------



## MImom2be

She is SO beautiful, and I think it is WONDERFUL that you are so open and willing to help other moms who may have c-sections! Currently, my girl is breech, so a c-section isn't exactly out at this point!

I do have a question; why were your arms tied down and why did the nurses push on your stomach after the operation? My friends who've had c-sections say the same thing, but never had an explanation as to why.

Thanks! LOVE the name, too!


----------



## 19Mommy

MImom2be said:


> She is SO beautiful, and I think it is WONDERFUL that you are so open and willing to help other moms who may have c-sections! Currently, my girl is breech, so a c-section isn't exactly out at this point!
> 
> I do have a question; why were your arms tied down and why did the nurses push on your stomach after the operation? My friends who've had c-sections say the same thing, but never had an explanation as to why.
> 
> Thanks! LOVE the name, too!


They didnt tell me why they had my arms tied down, so im guessing its because my body was numb and I didnt realize what parts of my body were moving
(my legs were tied down too) and probably so u couldnt reach down while the doctors cutting u open. The nurses push down on your stomach so that your uturus will contract back to normal and so that u dont bleed to death (thats what they told me- I guess it stops the bleeding) they only did this twice to me. Thank you :) I actually didnt know what I was gonna name her until I saw her


----------



## Bubsta

Congratulations! Cute name too! X


----------



## msp_teen

She is absolutely adorable! Well done hun!:) :)


----------



## 19Mommy

thanks ladies :)


----------



## bmuir11207

I have had three sections and they pushed on my stomach to help with contracting the uterus with the first two but not the third the only difference is I nurse my third that help with the contracting. Also with my first they had my hands strapped down but not with the others I'm going to google and see why they do that


----------



## MomPepperdine

So cute and a chuncky monkey oh goodness! I love it lol


----------



## ShirlWirl

Awww your little girl is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## poohme

Beautiful baby. God bless her and hope you have a speedy recovery.

Few qs about C section
Was the IV drip painful?
How long th C section took?
Is there anything we should be doing in preparation of an elective CS? Foodwise or anything else.
After CS, is there any other procedure or cleaning that the doctors do on mothers?
Hows your recovery going on?
Once you come back home, do you need to go back to doctor? if yes then why?

Sorry so many qs but i am a ftm, going for Elective CS.


----------



## Dani_Ldn

Congratulations, a beautiful little girl & a lovely name to suit :)

I am still in breech & a ftm, so a c-sec is possibly on the cards for me if the ecv does not work on Tuesday. What is your recovery like so far, have you been able to move around easily, have you needed a lot of help with Mia at all?


----------



## 19Mommy

poohme said:


> Beautiful baby. God bless her and hope you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> Few qs about C section
> Was the IV drip painful?
> How long th C section took?
> Is there anything we should be doing in preparation of an elective CS? Foodwise or anything else.
> After CS, is there any other procedure or cleaning that the doctors do on mothers?
> Hows your recovery going on?
> Once you come back home, do you need to go back to doctor? if yes then why?
> 
> Sorry so many qs but i am a ftm, going for Elective CS.


*****the IV drip was only unconfortable for about an hour, after the csection I didnt feel it at all.
*****The csection took about an hour they started at 5:20 and I was back in my room at 6:10.
*****they dont let you eat 8 hours prior to the csection, and afterwards I didnt get to eat until I could drink water without feeling nauseas. The nurse finally gave me jello at around 2am but I was able to drink water right after the csection. It just depends how you are. MAKE SURE YOU HAVE BIG UNDERWEAR!!! the swelling sucks afterwards. You have to wear the hospitals (at least I did) wierd underwear but its better than getting your stuff all bloody. Id suggest to keep wearing the hospital gown instead of your clothes because I bled alot all over it (VIA vagina NOT incision because the pads there suck- no wings). After you can show u can eat without puking then u can eat whatever u want (I got an egg mcmuffin lol).
***** Dr didnt do anything just checked the incision to make sure there was no redness, they dont clean it. SO I suggest air drying it with a blowdryer after showers when you get home. Make your significant other check ur incision everyday to look for early signs of infection like redness, swelling, etc.
***** My recovery is going pretty good. They sent me home with percocet, ibuprofen,stool sofeners (for preventing constipation), and iron (for anemia). Im off the percocet completely now, my belly feels sore, never really HURT HURT but it felt like I did 100000000 crunches. Im very swollen all over, feet, hands, face, belly especially, but thats totally normal. for the first 2 days everytime I stood up I hurt really bad because my organs were putting pressure on my incision but it only hurt for a minute or two and its not that bad (TAKE YOUR MEDS IF THIS HAPPENDS). Now im doing house work and taking care of my baby fine. Just try to take it easy it really depends on how fast you heal. 
***** You just have to have a follow up appointment 2 weeks after you have the baby, there just gonna check your incision and ask u how ur doing with everything. This is normal in both vaginal and csections (at least over here).

No problem Ill answer more if ud like lol I remember I was sooo nervous but its actually really easy. I wish I knew this info before I went in, enjoy it if you are because there is NOTHING to worry about.


----------



## 19Mommy

Dani_Ldn said:


> Congratulations, a beautiful little girl & a lovely name to suit :)
> 
> I am still in breech & a ftm, so a c-sec is possibly on the cards for me if the ecv does not work on Tuesday. What is your recovery like so far, have you been able to move around easily, have you needed a lot of help with Mia at all?

If you dont mind, im gonna copy and paste my response to poohme lol I have not really needed help with mia. At night my mom has insisted on sleeping with her in the recliner so I can sleep (Which I sneak out and steal her sometimes lol) this week. So I pump my breastmilk at night before bed so my mom has something to feed her with, I breastfeed her during the day and basically she sleeps all the time (im really lucky). 

My Recovery:
My recovery is going pretty good. They sent me home with percocet, ibuprofen,stool sofeners (for preventing constipation), and iron (for anemia). Im off the percocet completely now, my belly feels sore, never really HURT HURT but it felt like I did 100000000 crunches. Im very swollen all over, feet, hands, face, belly especially, but thats totally normal. for the first 2 days everytime I stood up I hurt really bad because my organs were putting pressure on my incision but it only hurt for a minute or two and its not that bad (TAKE YOUR MEDS IF THIS HAPPENDS). Now im doing house work and taking care of my baby fine. Just try to take it easy it really depends on how fast you heal.


----------



## 19Mommy

One thing I can tell you women for sure DO NOT BE SCARED OR WORRIED!!!! I REGRET BEING SO WORRIED :/ BECAUSE i DIDNT ENJOY EVERY MINUTE OF IT AS I WAS TERRIFIED FOR THE SURGERY. BUT DONT BE!!


----------



## Zfbaby

Was there one or more items that you had with you at the hospital that you thought I really didn't need that or anything you wish you'd had?


----------



## _jellybean_

poohme said:


> Beautiful baby. God bless her and hope you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> Few qs about C section
> Was the IV drip painful?
> How long th C section took?
> Is there anything we should be doing in preparation of an elective CS? Foodwise or anything else.
> After CS, is there any other procedure or cleaning that the doctors do on mothers?
> Hows your recovery going on?
> Once you come back home, do you need to go back to doctor? if yes then why?
> 
> Sorry so many qs but i am a ftm, going for Elective CS.

Congrats, OP! Your lo is beautiful. I had two sections in the past year, so I figured I'd answer these too:

Was the IV drip painful? *No--it hurt to get the needle in, but it wasn't awful.*
How long did the C section took? *1 hour. My doctor sews all of the layers though. Some docs only sew three. I'd make sure that your doctor is going to sew all of them b/c they say it heals better.*
Is there anything we should be doing in preparation of an elective CS? Foodwise or anything else. *No eating the night before* *Bring snacks--crackers with *
After CS, is there any other procedure or cleaning that the doctors do on mothers? *Nope*
Hows your recovery going on?*Mine was tough for the first week or two both times, but the first two days were the worst.*
Once you come back home, do you need to go back to doctor? if yes then why?*No--just your six week appt., like a vaginal birth--unless you have fluid draining from your incision.*


----------



## crysttal

Congratulations! Your baby is gorgeous, and such a lovely name too.


----------



## Smanderson

Sorry to gate crash but i just wanted to add one thing i packed last minute and im so so glad i did, after an emergency c section i wasnt expecting. Massive knickers, buy them a size bigger and i mean massive knickers, the ones that cover your tummy! they have been a god send this last 2 weeks :thumbup: x


----------



## poohme

Thank you ladies. Stalking this thread.


----------



## 19Mommy

Zfbaby said:


> Was there one or more items that you had with you at the hospital that you thought I really didn't need that or anything you wish you'd had?

well yeah I ended up not wearing anything but my hospital gown the whole time I was there so I didnt need any of my clothes except to go home in. They gave me underwear to wear so I didnt need the underwear I had they ended up being too small. Definitely get some BIG underwear, and if u dont mind getiing your clothes bloody then I guess u could wear ur own clothes but the hospital made me stay in the gown anyway. I packed many outfits for baby and I really didnt need them, the hospital had her wear this shirt also (which u dont get to keep) so id suggest buying baby shirts and bringing those with ur going home outfit.


----------



## _jellybean_

19Mommy said:


> Zfbaby said:
> 
> 
> Was there one or more items that you had with you at the hospital that you thought I really didn't need that or anything you wish you'd had?
> 
> well yeah I ended up not wearing anything but my hospital gown the whole time I was there so I didnt need any of my clothes except to go home in. They gave me underwear to wear so I didnt need the underwear I had they ended up being too small. Definitely get some BIG underwear, and if u dont mind getiing your clothes bloody then I guess u could wear ur own clothes but the hospital made me stay in the gown anyway. I packed many outfits for baby and I really didnt need them, the hospital had her wear this shirt also (which u dont get to keep) so id suggest buying baby shirts and bringing those with ur going home outfit.Click to expand...

I'd bring a comfy robe because they'll want you to walk around, and you can also use it if you get cold. Also, ice really helped me but sometimes the nurses would take long to come. I'd bring some instant ice packs.


----------



## Pandora0814

She's so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Zfbaby

_jellybean_ said:


> 19Mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zfbaby said:
> 
> 
> Was there one or more items that you had with you at the hospital that you thought I really didn't need that or anything you wish you'd had?
> 
> well yeah I ended up not wearing anything but my hospital gown the whole time I was there so I didnt need any of my clothes except to go home in. They gave me underwear to wear so I didnt need the underwear I had they ended up being too small. Definitely get some BIG underwear, and if u dont mind getiing your clothes bloody then I guess u could wear ur own clothes but the hospital made me stay in the gown anyway. I packed many outfits for baby and I really didnt need them, the hospital had her wear this shirt also (which u dont get to keep) so id suggest buying baby shirts and bringing those with ur going home outfit.Click to expand...
> 
> I'd bring a comfy robe because they'll want you to walk around, and you can also use it if you get cold. Also, ice really helped me but sometimes the nurses would take long to come. I'd bring some instant ice packs.Click to expand...

Sorry this is probably a stupid question but whys the ice for?


----------



## _jellybean_

The ice helped my incision pain a lot. I would put ice on where he cut. xx


----------



## Malouka

19Mommy said:


> I had my baby girl monday 4-29-13, and I named her Monica Rose (mia for short). I had a scheduled csection so I went into the hospital and found out the little period cramps I was having were actually contractions!! They were 4-6 minutes apart and lasted about a minute and a half so either way she was ready to come out :) . Ill go over what happend to me just incase you guys are nervous about yours:
> 
> They hooked me up to the machines, asked me questions and I had to change into one of those stupid gowns. Then I got tons of IV fluids, and had a chat with the anesthesiologist. Then they wheeled me back into the csection room. My mom was there with me but they didnt let her back with me until after the spinal was in. When I was getting the spinal I didnt feel alot of pain just discomfort (He had to try different times as I was feeling the left side getting numb) but when he finally hit the right place they layed me back and I began to feel tingly. there are a lot of questions regarding spinal/epidural pain and to me THE SPINAL DID NOT HURT, it was just uncomfortable, pain wise maybe a 4. So after I was numb they put the sheet up and the anesthesiologist kept talking to me asking if I was uncomfortable or nauseous. If you feel nauseous TELL THEM! DO NOT WAIT!! So my doctor poked and pinched me down there and I didnt feel a thing, they inserted the cathater once I was good and numb and then they started the csection, I felt nothing but tingles, it was a pretty wierd feeling. After about 10 minutes I felt tugging (I was litterally being shaken around the table from side to side) and finally she was born!!! At 5:51pm My big girl was born at 9 lbs 13 oz, 20 inchs long.She was handed to my mom because they had my arms tied down. My mom cut her cord (which the dr said was VERY healthy) and they bathed her and her and my mom went to the nursery. The doctor said it was good I had a csection, as they even had trouble getting her out that way too. they sewed me up and put staples in me (never felt a thing) and then I was wheeled back to my room. My mom came back with the baby and the nurses and I finally got to hold her. The baby was NEVER out of my sight or my moms sight BTW. I wasnt aloud to eat until around 4am the nurse let me have jello and popsicles. The next morning I was up walking by 6am and my catheter was out at 7am. My IV was out by 11am. ONLY TIME I EVER FELT SEVERE PAIN WORTH SAYING A 10 WAS WHEN THE NURSES HAD TO PUSH ON MY STOMACH AFTERWARDS. Getting the cathater out wasnt really painful, really unconfortable kind of like when you have a bladder infection and you go pee. I had to stay for 2 nights, because I had lost so much blood. My baby slept an hour the first night, and kept cooing and making baby noises all night. I was able to come home wednesday (may 1st), I LOVE MY BABY!!!! Ive been getting more and more sleep since monday, and my milk came in yesterday :) Baby mia has only lost 4 oz since birth.
> 
> 
> Id like to thank all of you guys for your support uve givin me these 9 months :happydance: Heres baby Monica:
> 
> 
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/t5gjv8.jpg
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/30jgswi.jpg
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/33f97kg.jpg
> 
> 
> Ill answer any questions if u guys have them about csections or anything :) :hugs::happydance:

cONGRATULATIONS YOUR BABY IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL


Just a question. Didn't you freak out when you knew they were going to cut into you? I am sure I'm going to freak out I am so afraid of knives and blood and I know I wont feel anything but thats not the point. I DONT WANT PEOPLE TO CUT IN ME. I already had a c section (emergency) and I freaked out but luckily I was soooooooooooo exhausted from trying to push before that I couldnt fight it anymore. But with a planned c section... I wont be as tired.. I am so afraid :-( I am sure I will go insane :( Cant even see a small needle going in me. I know I wont see them cutting but ill be wide awake and KNOWING it.. do you get me? How to overcome this fear... its more a phobia.. 

The surgeon was standing in front of me with a HUGE scissor.. I couldnt touch a scissor for months after birth..even now I dont like to look at them.......


----------



## Malouka

19Mommy said:


> I had my baby girl monday 4-29-13, and I named her Monica Rose (mia for short). I had a scheduled csection so I went into the hospital and found out the little period cramps I was having were actually contractions!! They were 4-6 minutes apart and lasted about a minute and a half so either way she was ready to come out :) . Ill go over what happend to me just incase you guys are nervous about yours:
> 
> They hooked me up to the machines, asked me questions and I had to change into one of those stupid gowns. Then I got tons of IV fluids, and had a chat with the anesthesiologist. Then they wheeled me back into the csection room. My mom was there with me but they didnt let her back with me until after the spinal was in. When I was getting the spinal I didnt feel alot of pain just discomfort (He had to try different times as I was feeling the left side getting numb) but when he finally hit the right place they layed me back and I began to feel tingly. there are a lot of questions regarding spinal/epidural pain and to me THE SPINAL DID NOT HURT, it was just uncomfortable, pain wise maybe a 4. So after I was numb they put the sheet up and the anesthesiologist kept talking to me asking if I was uncomfortable or nauseous. If you feel nauseous TELL THEM! DO NOT WAIT!! So my doctor poked and pinched me down there and I didnt feel a thing, they inserted the cathater once I was good and numb and then they started the csection, I felt nothing but tingles, it was a pretty wierd feeling. After about 10 minutes I felt tugging (I was litterally being shaken around the table from side to side) and finally she was born!!! At 5:51pm My big girl was born at 9 lbs 13 oz, 20 inchs long.She was handed to my mom because they had my arms tied down. My mom cut her cord (which the dr said was VERY healthy) and they bathed her and her and my mom went to the nursery. The doctor said it was good I had a csection, as they even had trouble getting her out that way too. they sewed me up and put staples in me (never felt a thing) and then I was wheeled back to my room. My mom came back with the baby and the nurses and I finally got to hold her. The baby was NEVER out of my sight or my moms sight BTW. I wasnt aloud to eat until around 4am the nurse let me have jello and popsicles. The next morning I was up walking by 6am and my catheter was out at 7am. My IV was out by 11am. ONLY TIME I EVER FELT SEVERE PAIN WORTH SAYING A 10 WAS WHEN THE NURSES HAD TO PUSH ON MY STOMACH AFTERWARDS. Getting the cathater out wasnt really painful, really unconfortable kind of like when you have a bladder infection and you go pee. I had to stay for 2 nights, because I had lost so much blood. My baby slept an hour the first night, and kept cooing and making baby noises all night. I was able to come home wednesday (may 1st), I LOVE MY BABY!!!! Ive been getting more and more sleep since monday, and my milk came in yesterday :) Baby mia has only lost 4 oz since birth.
> 
> 
> Id like to thank all of you guys for your support uve givin me these 9 months :happydance: Heres baby Monica:
> 
> 
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/t5gjv8.jpg
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/30jgswi.jpg
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/33f97kg.jpg
> 
> 
> Ill answer any questions if u guys have them about csections or anything :) :hugs::happydance:

By the way your baby looks like the size of my 6 month old hehe. Not in a bad way though! She doesnt look fat just big!! Shes lovely :cloud9:


----------



## 19Mommy

Malouka said:


> 19Mommy said:
> 
> 
> I had my baby girl monday 4-29-13, and I named her Monica Rose (mia for short). I had a scheduled csection so I went into the hospital and found out the little period cramps I was having were actually contractions!! They were 4-6 minutes apart and lasted about a minute and a half so either way she was ready to come out :) . Ill go over what happend to me just incase you guys are nervous about yours:
> 
> They hooked me up to the machines, asked me questions and I had to change into one of those stupid gowns. Then I got tons of IV fluids, and had a chat with the anesthesiologist. Then they wheeled me back into the csection room. My mom was there with me but they didnt let her back with me until after the spinal was in. When I was getting the spinal I didnt feel alot of pain just discomfort (He had to try different times as I was feeling the left side getting numb) but when he finally hit the right place they layed me back and I began to feel tingly. there are a lot of questions regarding spinal/epidural pain and to me THE SPINAL DID NOT HURT, it was just uncomfortable, pain wise maybe a 4. So after I was numb they put the sheet up and the anesthesiologist kept talking to me asking if I was uncomfortable or nauseous. If you feel nauseous TELL THEM! DO NOT WAIT!! So my doctor poked and pinched me down there and I didnt feel a thing, they inserted the cathater once I was good and numb and then they started the csection, I felt nothing but tingles, it was a pretty wierd feeling. After about 10 minutes I felt tugging (I was litterally being shaken around the table from side to side) and finally she was born!!! At 5:51pm My big girl was born at 9 lbs 13 oz, 20 inchs long.She was handed to my mom because they had my arms tied down. My mom cut her cord (which the dr said was VERY healthy) and they bathed her and her and my mom went to the nursery. The doctor said it was good I had a csection, as they even had trouble getting her out that way too. they sewed me up and put staples in me (never felt a thing) and then I was wheeled back to my room. My mom came back with the baby and the nurses and I finally got to hold her. The baby was NEVER out of my sight or my moms sight BTW. I wasnt aloud to eat until around 4am the nurse let me have jello and popsicles. The next morning I was up walking by 6am and my catheter was out at 7am. My IV was out by 11am. ONLY TIME I EVER FELT SEVERE PAIN WORTH SAYING A 10 WAS WHEN THE NURSES HAD TO PUSH ON MY STOMACH AFTERWARDS. Getting the cathater out wasnt really painful, really unconfortable kind of like when you have a bladder infection and you go pee. I had to stay for 2 nights, because I had lost so much blood. My baby slept an hour the first night, and kept cooing and making baby noises all night. I was able to come home wednesday (may 1st), I LOVE MY BABY!!!! Ive been getting more and more sleep since monday, and my milk came in yesterday :) Baby mia has only lost 4 oz since birth.
> 
> 
> Id like to thank all of you guys for your support uve givin me these 9 months :happydance: Heres baby Monica:
> 
> 
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/t5gjv8.jpg
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/30jgswi.jpg
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/33f97kg.jpg
> 
> 
> Ill answer any questions if u guys have them about csections or anything :) :hugs::happydance:
> 
> cONGRATULATIONS YOUR BABY IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL
> 
> 
> Just a question. Didn't you freak out when you knew they were going to cut into you? I am sure I'm going to freak out I am so afraid of knives and blood and I know I wont feel anything but thats not the point. I DONT WANT PEOPLE TO CUT IN ME. I already had a c section (emergency) and I freaked out but luckily I was soooooooooooo exhausted from trying to push before that I couldnt fight it anymore. But with a planned c section... I wont be as tired.. I am so afraid :-( I am sure I will go insane :( Cant even see a small needle going in me. I know I wont see them cutting but ill be wide awake and KNOWING it.. do you get me? How to overcome this fear... its more a phobia..
> 
> The surgeon was standing in front of me with a HUGE scissor.. I couldnt touch a scissor for months after birth..even now I dont like to look at them.......Click to expand...

I never saw anything lol They sat me down and gave me a spinal and then I felt like I was on laughing gas and totally relaxed. I never felt anything just tugging and it felt wierd. PLEASE dont stress over it too much :/ its really not worth it in the end I would do it over and over again if I could I wish I hadnt been freaked out. You will be fine and since this is planned everything just kind of falls into place they wont be rushing.


----------



## 19Mommy

yeah shes a pretty huge kid lol very alert too and she can lift her head up already. Probably why I was having such bad pain and felt like she was rolling her head in there lol


----------



## notrustyyet

19 MOMMY You had to go at 2 weeks and 6 weeks post C-section right? Did they do an internal vaginal exam? Hope not!

Also, as part of prep did nurse shave you or did you do at home? how about an enema? (sorry) I've heard that 1st BM can be reallly bad so if you have a few extra days to heal first might help having everything all empty prior? 

I had a natural delivery w/ DD 13, so am worried about recovery pain, and how soon I'll be up and about doing things. BTW, My "natural" delivery was HELL, and I was sore too in the perineal area really bad for 2 weeks, moderate another 2, so what you had sounds better...

congrats on your little (actually, not so little) cherub!


----------



## Malouka

19Mommy said:


> yeah shes a pretty huge kid lol very alert too and she can lift her head up already. Probably why I was having such bad pain and felt like she was rolling her head in there lol

She lifts her head up already? wow she must be very developed in that case!! I thought my baby was but he didnt lift until 2-3 months i gues hehehe


----------



## babylou

I'm so pleased for you. It's great that you are sharing your experience with others and helping settle any nerves. It's really not as bad as your mind makes you think it's going to be.

Our lo is already holding her head up too. It's almost a fight to keep her still sometimes! 3.5 weeks old now 

Xxx


----------



## 19Mommy

notrustyyet said:


> 19 MOMMY You had to go at 2 weeks and 6 weeks post C-section right? Did they do an internal vaginal exam? Hope not!
> 
> Also, as part of prep did nurse shave you or did you do at home? how about an enema? (sorry) I've heard that 1st BM can be reallly bad so if you have a few extra days to heal first might help having everything all empty prior?
> 
> I had a natural delivery w/ DD 13, so am worried about recovery pain, and how soon I'll be up and about doing things. BTW, My "natural" delivery was HELL, and I was sore too in the perineal area really bad for 2 weeks, moderate another 2, so what you had sounds better...
> 
> congrats on your little (actually, not so little) cherub!


yeah I have to go at 2 and 6 weeks. I havent been to either, but I dont think so, the first one they look at my incision and stuff the 6 week I get my pap because Im 20 and Ive never had one lol. Ill let u know tho for sure. they barely shaved me and really at that point i didnt care its just the top by ur pubic bone. ALso, they kept me on stool softeners from the get go so it never hurt me I didnt have a BM for about 3 days after. BUT keep up on stool softeners after so u dont have a hard BM. I NEVER GOT AN ENEMA!! Thank you :) Just remember keep up on the stool softeners (2 times a day) from the minute u get out of the c section room ask them to give it to u.


----------



## 19Mommy

Malouka said:


> 19Mommy said:
> 
> 
> yeah shes a pretty huge kid lol very alert too and she can lift her head up already. Probably why I was having such bad pain and felt like she was rolling her head in there lol
> 
> She lifts her head up already? wow she must be very developed in that case!! I thought my baby was but he didnt lift until 2-3 months i gues heheheClick to expand...

oh yeah she lifts her head up and coos all the time shes pretty alert too lol only 1 week and the same night I had her in the hospital room all she did was coo that first night, barely slept at all


----------



## 19Mommy

babylou said:


> I'm so pleased for you. It's great that you are sharing your experience with others and helping settle any nerves. It's really not as bad as your mind makes you think it's going to be.
> 
> Our lo is already holding her head up too. It's almost a fight to keep her still sometimes! 3.5 weeks old now
> 
> Xxx

thank you :) I appriciate your help from the get go, Im so glad your lo is doing well.


----------



## mara16jade

Congrats!! Your LO is gorgeous!

Where is the incision? Can it be seen if you're wearing underwear or a bikini bottom?


----------



## 19Mommy

mara16jade said:


> Congrats!! Your LO is gorgeous!
> 
> Where is the incision? Can it be seen if you're wearing underwear or a bikini bottom?

Right above my pubic bone, my OH and my mom say they can barely see it, its just a straight line and is faded already kind of like a stretch mark. I dont think you can see it with underwear, altho I suppose it depends what kind of underwear your talking about lol


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

So cute! Congrats x


----------



## hulahoop09

Congrats she is beautiful! 

i had a planned c section and for me they never tied my hands down, mine were across my chest and they kept pumping meds into my cannula. they also didnt press on my tummy after tgat I remember. lol.

xx


----------



## mara16jade

19Mommy said:


> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!! Your LO is gorgeous!
> 
> Where is the incision? Can it be seen if you're wearing underwear or a bikini bottom?
> 
> Right above my pubic bone, my OH and my mom say they can barely see it, its just a straight line and is faded already kind of like a stretch mark. I dont think you can see it with underwear, altho I suppose it depends what kind of underwear your talking about lolClick to expand...

Thanks. :)

How long of an incision is it?


----------



## 19Mommy

mara16jade said:


> 19Mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!! Your LO is gorgeous!
> 
> Where is the incision? Can it be seen if you're wearing underwear or a bikini bottom?
> 
> Right above my pubic bone, my OH and my mom say they can barely see it, its just a straight line and is faded already kind of like a stretch mark. I dont think you can see it with underwear, altho I suppose it depends what kind of underwear your talking about lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks. :)
> 
> How long of an incision is it?Click to expand...

mine is 3-4 inches long, my dr said she had to make it bigger in order to pull her out fully. Its still swollen, but she said in a couple months it should shrink and eventually fade to where u can barely see it.


----------



## mara16jade

Now that's its been just over 2 weeks, how are you feeling? :hugs:
Hopefully recovery has been smooth and not too much pain.


----------



## 19Mommy

mara16jade said:


> Now that's its been just over 2 weeks, how are you feeling? :hugs:
> Hopefully recovery has been smooth and not too much pain.


Im doin ok, part of my incision opened and is draining. the dr said its ok, not infected and probably because I was so swollen with fluid after. But the babys fine and Im doing pretty good. Im not limited to anything just cant carry anything but my baby/ lighter than 10 lbs.


----------



## momofjosie

Cute :D


----------



## Caelli86

Congratulations on the birth of your girl, hope you are recovering well? You sound like it?

My c section experience was completely different to yours if anyone wants to know the bad stuff ask me! The actual op was fine but I had an awful recovery.
My incision opened up during the first night and I couldn't walk straight for 4 weeks after & I felt like a 90 year old woman! Suffered extreme back pain for 3 weeks and Also had urinary retention from having the catheter in which wasn't very pleasant and not uncommon! But this risk was never mentioned to me , I had to go home with my catheter and keep it for 10 days &#128513; xx

Ps, don't mean to scare anyone as everyone has a different experience,but I wished somebody had told me the awful stuff so I would be prepared &#128513;


----------

